# HP Pavillion dv1000 LCD screen problem! Plz help



## D3M3TRiS (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi, i have recently bought a second hand HP Pavillion dv1000 and i have a major problem with the screen. After a minute i turn on the laptop the display shuts down on its own and then i have to restart the laptop. I have even changed the LCD inverter because i thought that would solve the problem, but unfortunately it didn't... So if u have any idea of what might causing this problem, please let me know! Thanks in advance...Any suggestion is more than welcome..


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

are you sure of the 1minute? i assume you have opened it up to replace the inverter, so i guess you had time to check for dust and other unwanted materials on the board or the heatsink. i assume you did some cleaning too. try using an external monitor, if it works on the external monitor and not on the lcd with a new inverter, then may be it is the backlight.


----------



## D3M3TRiS (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks a lot for your reply, but if it is the backlight then how do i fix that? Unfortunately i haven't got an external monitor to try it there.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

assuming it is the backlight... boot up to Windows until screen goes blank. put a flashlight near the LCD... you should at least see the Desktop.

if it is not the backlight but let's say something on the LCD circuit board then there you may not see anything even with the flashlight near the LCD.

either way, you will need to replace the LCD. you can of course replace the backlight alone (if it is the backlight) but this may not be an easy task (at least for me). check this link for some details on how to install a backlight: http://www.lcdpart.com/doc/ccflinstallation.html


----------



## craigwatanabe (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a Compaq Presario M2000 which is basically the same as the HP Pavillion dv1000. I'm going to just replace the entire display/front cover. My backlight is bad but to replace that thin CCFL tube can be iffy at best. If you don't line that tube up correctly you can have hot spots (brighter areas) on the screen. 

I've seen entire top halfs going on Ebay from $90 to $120. You can buy a new top (everything from the display, inverter board and CCFL) for $200 online. 

Too bad the inverter board didn't fix your problem as it's the #1 fail in these particular laptops for display issues. But like TriggerFinger indicated you may want to try an external monitor to see just how bad your display issue really is.


----------



## D3M3TRiS (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks a lot for your comments. I will try that trick with the flashlight first...


----------



## prakash209 (May 12, 2011)

D3M3TRiS said:


> Hi, i have recently bought a second hand HP Pavillion dv1000 and i have a major problem with the screen. After a minute i turn on the laptop the display shuts down on its own and then i have to restart the laptop. I have even changed the LCD inverter because i thought that would solve the problem, but unfortunately it didn't... So if u have any idea of what might causing this problem, please let me know! Thanks in advance...Any suggestion is more than welcome..


make your shour yours cpu fan is working fine or not
if fan work ok then you can chang hitsing loquid 99% you's problem soveld


----------

